# Fox has no respect for the U.S.



## 1964 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thumbs down to Fox for allowing Ken Rosenthal to talk on field while the National Anthem is playing during Saturday's Cubs Cardinals game.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

1964 said:


> Thumbs down to Fox for allowing Ken Rosenthal to talk on field while the National Anthem is playing during Saturday's Cubs Cardinals game.


It happens all the time...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

People in the stands are talking and sometimes yelling loudly during the anthem... and lots of other folks aren't paying attention either. Same goes for those moments of silence that are never really fully silent.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Let's not forget that everyone in the stand also starts clapping 3/4 of the way through it...


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

And in Atlanta, it is the 'home of the BRAVES' there at the end.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree Fox has no respect for the US. 

Now, what was this National Anthem thing again?


----------



## wolverine318 (Oct 17, 2007)

that is pretty bad, but no different than the behavior of many people in the stands at the game...


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Thumbs down all the way to FOX Sports. When FOX's MLB contract is up I hope Baseball leaves FOX Sports for good. I'd love to see baseball back on CBS or NBC.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

The Fox contract expires after the 2013 World Series. Fox has just announced those games will start at 11:35 p.m EDT in one final attempt to rid MLB of its last fan.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Pete K. said:


> The Fox contract expires after the 2013 World Series. Fox has just announced those games will start at 11:35 p.m EDT in one final attempt to rid MLB of its last fan.


good 1 !! :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Pete K. said:


> The Fox contract expires after the 2013 World Series. Fox has just announced those games will start at 11:35 p.m EDT in one final attempt to rid MLB of its last fan.


Yes, the attendance and financial records that MLB has been setting recently certainly show a lack of fans.

I'm not saying I like the late start times, but I can understand how fans of the Angels and Dodgers may also not be thrilled with their home games starting at 4PM


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Any why does everyone think it's Fox's decision of game time?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Pluheeze - they have freedom, right? Sure, it was disrespectful, but so are the 25% of folks in the stands that don't remove their caps.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Pluheeze - they have freedom, right? Sure, it was disrespectful, but so are the 25% of folks in the stands that don't remove their caps.


or the idiot who gets on the cell phone and tells his buddies he is one TV and then starts making a total a$$ of himself or the other idiot who has to do an imitation of Roseanne.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Msguy said:


> Thumbs down all the way to FOX Sports. When FOX's MLB contract is up I hope Baseball leaves FOX Sports for good. I'd love to see baseball back on CBS or NBC.


They weren't any better!

IMHO, CBS did a terrible job with Baseball when they had it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

cweave02 said:


> And in Atlanta, it is the 'home of the BRAVES' there at the end.


I'll never understand why Atlanta went with the Thrashers when they got their hockey team. The obvious choice was the Atlanta Freeze.

Not only is Freeze a cool name for a hockey team, but then they could have sung:

The Land of the Freeze and the Home of the Braves.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I'll never understand why Atlanta went with the Thrashers when they got their hockey team. The obvious choice was the Atlanta Freeze.
> 
> Not only is Freeze a cool name for a hockey team, but then they could have sung:
> 
> The Land of the Freeze and the Home of the Braves.


:lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

They probably don't have a mic on the performer(s) and think it would sound bad in the background, off-mic.

People call us here at the radio station and ask why we play commercials while the anthem is being sung. That's the reason, it will sound bad if we do let it on the air.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

1964 said:


> Thumbs down to Fox for allowing Ken Rosenthal to talk on field while the National Anthem is playing during Saturday's Cubs Cardinals game.


I would have made the title "Ken Rosenthal has no respect for the US". The director should have just cut his audio feed if he was talking during the anthem.


----------

